# Schedule HELP!!! - FIT GYM IN???



## Young Warrior (Jun 29, 2010)

HI EveryOne,

I need some help/ advice on my weekly routine. I would like to somewhere fit in some gym time but don't know where to put it in.
Cause my teachers always tell us to practice on our on time & practice this & that at the gym & do these things as well at the gym.

Here is my weekly schedule:

For sparring classes its all about who is teaching the class cause on teacher would make us go home even though we would like to stay. Some times I do stay when its sparring & grappling . As for Saturdays sometimes I go & some times I dont & that goes for Friday nite class as well.
Summer
Mon KSW 7:30-8:15 
Tue KSW 8:15  9:00
Wed KSW 7:30-8:15
Thurs KSW 8:15-9:00
Fri 6:45pm  7:30
Sat 10am-11am
Sun NONE

Fall
Mon KSW 7:30-8:15 
Tue : Church dance practice  7;15-9
Wed KSW 7:30-8:15
Thurs KSW 8:15-9:00  depending on if we have our once a month service at church / bible study. 
Fri 6:45  7:30  depending on if I feel like going
Sat 10am-11am
Sun NONE


----------



## robertlk808 (Jul 10, 2010)

Young Warrior,
Have you thought about a home workout program? Such as P90X? It's a pretty good program.  Check out the following thread at the Beachbody Support Forums -  http://bit.ly/P90XandMartialArts+

Aloha,
Robert


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 10, 2010)

Can I ask what the 'church dance practice is' ? I've heard a lot of people say dance is a great way to get fit.


----------

